# Corsair H50 P&P 140+120



## Cey (24. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte mir überlegt, meinen H50 im Push&Pull in meinem Lian Li PC-P50R als ausblasendes Sandwich zu installieren, wie Elprincipal in einem anderen Thread hier empfohlen.

Damit ich einen schönen Airflow in meinem Gehäuse habe, wollte ich das Sandwich am vorderen der beiden 140mm-Lüfter montieren.

Oben sind jedoch nur Bohrungen für 140mm-Lüfter vorhanden, siehe dieses Bild von PC-Experience.

Ich wollte also folgende Konstruktion verwenden von oben nach unten:
Lian Li Stock Lüfter (LED, 140mm, 1000rpm, 63CFM, geregelt über SysFAN=>Fanspeed)
"Gehäuse"
Bitspower FAN ADAPTER 140mm auf 120mm
Radiator
Mitgelieferter Corsair PWM-Lüfter (120mm max. 50 CFM an CPUFAN)

Luft wird aus dem Gehäuse rausgeblasen!

Problem:

Lüfter fördern unterschiedliche Luftmengen, oberer Lüfter (Pull) ist stärker

Passt das dennoch oder irgendwelche Ideen? Danke!


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Juni 2010)

Müsste doch eig funktionieren, da der eine Lüfter den anderen ja Schneller "zieht", allerdings würde dieser ja dann als Generator fungieren, und müsste doch Theoretisch weniger STrom ziehen, oder irre ich mich


----------



## X Broster (24. Juni 2010)

Corsair empfiehlt sogar den vorderen Lüfter mit einer höheren Umdrehung laufen zu lassen. Du gleichst es durch den Fan Adapter aus.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (25. Juni 2010)

korrekt was hier die Vorredner geschrieben haben, dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.


----------



## Cey (25. Juni 2010)

Fein, ich hatte mir nur deshalb Sorgen gemacht, da es ja auch an verschiedenen Stellen mal hies, das das problematisch sein könne mit verschiedenen Lüftern so von wegen Störgeräuschen oder Turbulenzen, vor allem da ich ja beide automatisch regeln lasse und nicht von Hand auf einen fixen, ausgleichenden Wert einstelle.

@Wa1lock: Ich denke durch das P&P werden dann beide Lüfter bei gleicher Spannung mit mehr rpm laufen, als sie eigentlich konstruiert sind, da sie sich gegenseitig antreiben.

Empfehlt ihr noch irgendwelche Maßnahme zur seitlichen Abdichtung z.B: zwischen Lüfter und Radiator oder ist das bei ungleich drehenden Lüftern vielleicht gar nicht mal so schlecht, dass die Luft auch noch zwischen den einzelnen Teilen angesaugt werden kann?


----------



## Bluebeard (25. Juni 2010)

Bei unterschiedlich schnell drehenden Lüftern können durchaus (müssen nicht!) Interferenzen entstehen, die sich mitunter negativ auf das Betriebsgeräusch auswirken können - dies sollte man nicht vergessen.


----------



## Cey (28. Juni 2010)

Meep, hat hier irgendeiner zufällig eine Idee, ob mein Plan dadurch zunichte gemacht werden könnte, dass der 120mm Kühler oder vllt sogar schon der Radiator mit meinem RAM kollidiert platzmäßig? (case soll das Lian Li Pc-P50(R) werden, vorderer 140mm Toplüfter)


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (28. Juni 2010)

Sollte im Prinzip passen, ausgemessen hat das so aber niemand, wieviel platz in cm hast Du denn von oben bis zum Speicher?


----------



## Cey (28. Juni 2010)

Hm, sieht so aus als wäre unter den Lüftern ca 3 cm Platz bis zum Mainboard. Auf dem Mainboard sinds noch mal so 1,5-2cm bis zu den RAMslots + 0,5cm bis zum RAM + 0,5cm bis zu den hohen Kühllamellen.
Wie dick ist denn dieser Adapter ca?
Da ich leider nicht weiß, auf welcher Höhe sich die ganze Konstruktion im Lian Li PC-P50 armorsuit dann befinden wird, kann ich schlecht abschätzen, ob der Lüfter dann mit dem RAM kollidiert oder nicht.
Meinst du, du kann das auf diesem Bild vielleicht besser beurteilen?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (28. Juni 2010)

wird sicherlich sehr knapp alles von der querkantenlänge könnte es Probleme geben, ich hab das Case gerade nicht vor Augen ist es aber nicht auch am Heck montierbar ?


----------



## Cey (28. Juni 2010)

Hm ja doch, natürlich ist es dort auch montierbar. Würde vom airflow halt schöner passen das oben vorne zu montieren, da dann frische luft von der front grad an dem CD-laufwerk vorbei zum CPU-kühler geleitet wird ohne groß von der Grafikkarte aufgeheizt zu werden.
Dann muss ich mal noch grübeln, ob ich es ein- oder ausblasend hinten montieren möchte.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (30. Juni 2010)

Alles klar, halte uns auf dem laufenden


----------



## Cey (30. Juni 2010)

In welchem Radius um den CPU sockel kann ich denn den Radiator ca. anbringen? Schlauchlänge beträgt ja 30cm oder sowas, aber dann mit Biegungen etc.?

Bzw. sagen wirs so, reicht es, um ihn in die mitteren drei 5,25"-Schächte zu installieren, z.B. an einen Rebel9 Fan Frame dranmontiert?

(siehe diese Seitenaufnahme vom PC-P50 computerbase) Schätze das sind so ca (20-)25cm wegstrecke vom Sockel zu der gezeichneten position aus

Im Anhang mal eine Zeichnung wie ich mir das vorstellen würde!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (30. Juni 2010)

schwer zu sagen, müsstest Du vorher mit den Maßen mal abpassen und vergleichen... Die Schläuche würde ich aber nicht zu sehr biegen  ein direkter 90 Grad Winkel verursacht fast einen Knick... ich würde es jedenfalls so montieren das die Schläuche nicht total auf Spannung sind, das sollte dann passen.


----------



## Cey (1. Juli 2010)

Hm, also so grob abgemessen könnte das tatsächlich klappen!
Also der Schlauch ist 30cm lang vom Schlauchursprung am CPU-Kühler zum Schlauchansatz am Radiator? Oder gehn da noch irgendwelche cm für unsichtbare Wege innerhalb der Komponenten verloren?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (2. Juli 2010)

maximal 1- 2 cm


----------

